

Ask HN: How's my pre-launch copy? - bglenn09

I've put up our pre-launch page at http://www.snapplans.com.  I'm wondering if the copy is clear. In short, we're building a community that facilitates people getting together that share common interests and making it easy for them to connect from anywhere (by emphasizing mobile). As a value-add to the users, we're negotiating deals for them at local establishments.  Does the essence of the value-prop come across in the limited amount of copy space? Any suggestions as to how to increase our conversions would be much appreciated.
======
Ntagg
Not a lot of copy here to comment on. Feels like you're phishing for users...

~~~
bglenn09
No, not at all, I'm just trying to get the copy right. I actually cut the copy
in half on the advice that too much copy on a pre-launch page can be counter-
productive. Perhaps I should add more back to it.

~~~
Ntagg
Well, I signed up for an invite. I like your "referral for reward" marketing
strategy. Maybe include a "more" link to give info to people who want to find
out what you're doing?

~~~
bglenn09
That's a really good idea. I'm going to talk to my team about whether they're
comfortable revealing details at this stage.. Thanks for the thoughts.

